# Seasons greetings



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Just popped in to wish you all a happy Christmas and an IBS free New Year.Peter


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you Peter....And the very same to you and your family...and to all here on the BB from me as well.HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

Season's GreetingsHappy HolidaysAnd Peace to all







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You too JB and to everyone else, Merry Christmas and happy new year to all.Peace, love and light to all.


----------

